# اسم تجاري مميز للبيع



## الخيالي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صباحكم ومسائكم ورد

يوجد لدي اسم تجاري مميز للبيع ومسجل ياسمي في وزارة التجاره والصناعه 

يصلح اكثر شي للفنادق او الشقق الفندقيه او قصور الافراح

(( قصر الذكريات ))

والبيع لاعلى سومه​


----------



## tjarksa (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: اسم تجاري مميز للبيع*

الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## الخيالي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: اسم تجاري مميز للبيع*

شاكر مرورك العطر


----------



## الخيالي (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: اسم تجاري مميز للبيع*

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------

